# Is Sarah Jessica Parker really that ugly?



## liltorchic (Apr 27, 2010)

I recently watched an episode of south park again, one that really ripped on Jessica Parker, calling her a "transvestite donkey witch." I talked to my friends, and they all say that she is hideous. She was rated the most unattractive person alive by maxim. Now what is your opinion, is she really ugly? Is she attractive to any of you?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

i don't think shes very attractive but i wouldn't go as far as saying shes the most unattractive person alive i've seen a lot uglier people


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's a picture of her:







Really weird face, so edgy and long.
Not that unattractive though, I wonder if I'll (or 90% of the GBAtemp members) will have a better looking girlfriend than her.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say she's hideous, but there's definitely a lot of prettier women out there.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

She's not ugly, but not really pretty either.
Just mediocre. 


Spoiler: You know who's ugly?



Miley Cyrus, that's who


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 27, 2010)

For a famous person, she is ugly.

For an average person, she's not ugly for her age.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

There are worse looking famous people, I can't say she would aid an ejaculation if I thought of her face though.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 27, 2010)

Meh, she's ok I guess. I don't think Miley Cyrus is ugly either.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 27, 2010)

She's never been a looker, and Miley Cyrus is getting uglier with age.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 27, 2010)

she was far less ugly in the 80's


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nothing to write home about.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, she is attractive for having portrayed the titular roll in Seabiscuit.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 27, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, she is attractive for having portrayed the titular roll in Seabiscuit.



I've always thought she has the face of a horse too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 27, 2010)

She's rather ugly.
Bony and just plain un-attractive.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 27, 2010)

Definitely not the look I like, but I'd rough her up and maybe fix that nose in the process.

...

JK, I'm a gentle sissy, so I'd let her rough me up.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 27, 2010)

I just Googled to see who she was... 
I think "transvestite donkey witch" is a bit too far, but I love the irony in that episode how they mention "No one would write a book just to make fun of a celebrity" while they're making fun of the same celebrity on the show.
Calling someone ugly is one thing but calling someone a transvestite donkey witch is a little on the mean side. I think maybe Sarah did something to piss off Matt&Trey, or maybe Matt&Trey really really hate Secks and the Shitty, because usually they just "play" with celebrity personas, the don't deliberately insult them just cause.

But the Google images I brought up weren't all that terrible. Photoshop works wonders and the way you wear your hair matters. But searching Sarah Jessica also brought up Dakota Fanning, I had no idea she could be kawaii sometimes.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't agree with her being called the most unattractive celebrity.
There are actually some rather enticing photos of her




Spoiler: For example











The main problem is that most photos....are of her face.



Spoiler: conclusion...




Sex and the City should have been a porno, instead of just _sounding_ like one.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 27, 2010)

She's not ugly, but she is glossed up like some glamorous supermodel on that shitty show and she aint THAT good looking


----------



## cobleman (Apr 27, 2010)

Well i think that she has matured nicely for her age.
If half of the women out there looked this good at 45 it would be MILF heaven lol


----------



## Tanas (Apr 27, 2010)

I think  Mandonna should have been above Sarah Jessica Parker in ugly ageing celebrity category,  as for young celebrities Kirsten Dunst takes some beating.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

I like Kirsten Dunst, its when she shows her teeth that I get put off.  Ellie Goulding makes me floppy straight away, shes better than cold showers at making me lose my horniness.

Pretty sure none of those mentioned would touch us though, especially Nadrian.


----------



## liltorchic (Apr 27, 2010)

Nah matt and trey hate Barbra Streisand.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 28, 2010)

Like what was said earlier, shes mediocre. Not hot, or ugly. Just normal


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 28, 2010)

She looks ok to me. She has quite a few wrinkles and that mole on her face is kind of disgusting but I wouldn't call her ugly.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not that unattractive though, I wonder if I'll (or 90% of the GBAtemp members) will have a better looking girlfriend than her.



Add the fact she is probably a lot older than most peoples girlfriends on here.... It's a fact as we grow older we get more ugly


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 28, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> For a famous person, she is ugly.
> 
> For an average person, she's not ugly for her age.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Apr 28, 2010)

She's the Clint Howard of popular(well was) female actors out there for sure.  The only quality I ever thought she had when she was much younger was a nice lean body, these days just the eyes but getting around the rest is an effort.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 28, 2010)

I never liked her looks, my girlfriend is a big Sex & The City fan, so I've watched her fairly a lot, and I always thought she's kinda ugly, but likable.

She is very unattractive tho.

EDIT: Of course, my personal opinion..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 28, 2010)

Attractive is personal opinion, not fact.

She's not my type, really.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 28, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> She looks ok to me. She has quite a few wrinkles and that mole on her face is kind of disgusting but I wouldn't call her ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Face it she's ugly, shes not even average looking, she was born ugly and will always be ugly, and i hope that 90% of gbatemp members would like to think that they could do better.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When im 45(same age as her) turning fat and bald I'm sure I would think twice.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 28, 2010)

You're probably right


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Apr 28, 2010)

yes shes really that oogly


----------



## granville (Apr 28, 2010)

She's definitely not ugly, even if she's not gorgeous. She has some nice features. Not my type at all, nor am i overly attracted to her. But she is in no way, shape, or form ugly. Honestly though, i think she looks a lot less fake than most other "gorgeous" celebrities out there.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 28, 2010)

I definitely find her unattractive.  Never understood why she was particularly popular.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 28, 2010)

Lady Gaga is _the_ worst. I don't even know what the fuck she/he/it is, but I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## liltorchic (Apr 28, 2010)

I sort of wonder what lady gaga actually looks like... But anyway, What really matters is personality right fellas?


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't judge people based on their looks, but I can't resist showing this:


----------



## clegion (Apr 28, 2010)

meh, normal i guess, i have seen worst


----------



## Raika (Apr 28, 2010)

Mediocre. Normal.
That is all, although she isn't very attractive for a celebrity... D:


----------



## nutella (Apr 28, 2010)

horse. that is all.


----------

